# IGH efficiency: a chart



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

http://www.ihpva.org/HParchive/PDF/hp52-2001.pdf

It states that they are around 2% less efficient than a traditional 27 speed drivetrain.

A little inconvenience for lots of advantages.


----------



## MHC (Oct 23, 2009)

I'd be interested to see how they'd compare after 6 months use covered in mud & trail dust.
ie in the real world.


----------



## fokof (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep!

The friction of mud & dust on a tradidtional drivetrain must increase a lot compared to a SS setup (IGH)

They probably didn't want to cleanup the mess in the lab after throwing mud all over the place


----------



## nateeprasan (Mar 18, 2011)

I wish someone test them in extreme temperature (at least 0 Fahrenheit). It's a long and cold winter here in Midwest of the USA.


----------



## tidelag (Oct 6, 2005)

0 Fahrenheit? Isn't that a myth?  

I find it worser in dry and warm weather, but I ride less and lube the chain more regulary in the winter. One MAY say that the deraillerchain needs more lube in winter than the summer, even with less mileage! 

It's not a big of difference of chain friction on a fixie between winter and summer, I don't feel the difference, but it have less mileage between each lubrication.

I ride a lot in -15C and -10C, and it's better than between -5 to +5C. 
Freezing point of water really sucks and makes my bicycle dirty and dries out the chain.
When the chain is dry it's really easy to feel the sluggishness on a derallier system, while I never felt "the shock" on my fixie/IG. Try that if you can.

I suspect that the efficency would be way less than 95% on dry derailler chains. 
I wonder if the 11T pulleys are the sinner?

They could use two chain, letting one be used regulary and test it when it's dry/muddy/snowny, and compare it to the other reference chain. (Thanks for the link, I loved it)

(sorry for my crappy english)


----------

